# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Ho acquistato un monitor con Amazon, mi è arrivata la fattura senza IVA

## Giovannino60

Ho acquistato un monitor con Amazon, mi è arrivata la fattura senza IVA ora devo fare l'autofattura per pagare L'IVA, avete un fac simile? 
L'IVA la devo pagare entro quanti giorni? 
L'IVA si versa con F24 e con quale codice? 
Grazie

----------


## BRICIOLA

Nella fattura che dati ha indicato amazon? P.iva amazon It...? Che articolo iva ha indicato alla fine della fattura?

----------


## bepizomon

inoltre, sei titolare di partita iva o sei un privato?

----------


## dott.mamo

Un cliente ha comprato un modem su amazon.
La fattura è stata emessa da amazon senza IVA con indicata la partita iva del rappresentante fiscale italiano, oltre alla partita iva dell'acquirente e il riferimento all'art. 17, comma 2, del DPR 633/72.
L'acquirente italiano deve procedere con integrazione della fattura con l'IVA italiana ma senza invio dell'Intrastat visto che c'è il rappresentante fiscale?

----------


## forstmeier

Giovannino60 non risponde.
Domanda, è sparito o ha risolto. 
saluti,
.

----------


## lukeskyworker

Buonasera forstmeier,
intervengo anch'io perchè mi trovo spesso ad affrontare le fatture Amazon,
a mio avviso l'ambiguità più grande sta proprio nel capire che partita iva utilizzare nella registrazione di queste fatture per il fatto che nelle fatture amazon compaiono 2 partite iva entrambe italiane - una di amazon Lussemburgo, l'altra del rappresentante fiscale...se non ricordo male fanno capo entrambe allo stesso civico peraltro (ma magari c'entra relativamente niente)...il problema è per l'appunto come registrarle in contabilità, ok integrazione, ok no INTRA, ma quale partita iva utilizzo? 
mi sembra un'attimo ambigua la cosa, forse mi sta sfuggendo qualcosa

----------


## Mauro Cerminara

> Buonasera forstmeier,
> intervengo anch'io perchè mi trovo spesso ad affrontare le fatture Amazon,
> a mio avviso l'ambiguità più grande sta proprio nel capire che partita iva utilizzare nella registrazione di queste fatture per il fatto che nelle fatture amazon compaiono 2 partite iva entrambe italiane - una di amazon Lussemburgo, l'altra del rappresentante fiscale...se non ricordo male fanno capo entrambe allo stesso civico peraltro (ma magari c'entra relativamente niente)...il problema è per l'appunto come registrarle in contabilità, ok integrazione, ok no INTRA, ma quale partita iva utilizzo? 
> mi sembra un'attimo ambigua la cosa, forse mi sta sfuggendo qualcosa

  Stesso dubbio che mi porto avanti da anni... avrei trovato normale che vi fosse la partita iva del Lussemburgo più quella del rappresentante fiscale italiano... ma trovare una partita iva "Amazon Lussemburgo" che è italiana più un'altra partita iva italiana... e nessun riferimento alla partita iva del Lussemburgo fa veramente "strano".

----------


## dott.mamo

Va usata la partita IVA lussemburghese...

----------


## lukeskyworker

La ringrazio,
alle porte dello spesometro il dubbio mi si faceva pesante;-)
buona giornata!!

----------


## lukeskyworker

no, un attimo solo, 
la partita iva italiana di Amazon Lussemburgo italiana o proprio la partita iva LU 20260743 che per altro non compare mai nelle fatture ma solo sul sito?  
a mio avviso saranno le posizioni italiane a fare l'intrastat, non è che la partita iva italiana Amazon EU sarl sia a giustificazione di una stabile organizzazione? (al di là della questione del rappresentante fiscale)

----------


## dott.mamo

La p.iva italiana serve ad Amazon solo per vendite a privati e per gli Intrastat.
Il soggetto passivo iva italiano iscritto al Vies deve considerare la p.iva lussemburghese.

----------


## Mauro Cerminara

> La p.iva italiana serve ad Amazon solo per vendite a privati e per gli Intrastat.
> Il soggetto passivo iva italiano iscritto al Vies deve considerare la p.iva lussemburghese.

  non esiste la partita iva lussemburghese sulle fatture amazon, esistono due PI italiane di cui una intestata ad  "amazon lussemburgo". 
l'intraper amazon non dovrebbe esser fatto mai perchè ha rappresentante fiscale in Italia

----------


## dott.mamo

Tu devi indicare il fornitore reale, le P.IVA italiane per te non esistono.   

> What is Amazon Europe Core’s address and VAT number?
> Amazon Europe Core Sarl
> 5 Rue Plaetis
> L-2338 Luxembourg
> Luxembourg
> Amazon VAT registration number: LU 26375245

  https://affiliate-program.amazon.co....rd_t=501&pf_rd

----------


## lukeskyworker

> Stesso dubbio che mi porto avanti da anni... avrei trovato normale che vi fosse la partita iva del Lussemburgo più quella del rappresentante fiscale italiano... ma trovare una partita iva "Amazon Lussemburgo" che è italiana più un'altra partita iva italiana... e nessun riferimento alla partita iva del Lussemburgo fa veramente "strano".

  volendo tagliare la testa al toro ecco la risposta che ho ricevuto da Amazon 
La ringrazio per aver contattato il Dipartimento di Fatturazione di Amazon.it  
Riguardo al suo quesito la informo che Amazon emette fattura al netto dell'Iva, perché viene applicato il meccanismo del "reverse charge".  
Il "reverse-charge" è un meccanismo contabile che si applica quando il venditore è un soggetto non residente nel paese in cui effettua la vendita locale (Amazon EU Sarl è un soggetto non residente in Italia, con sede in Lussemburgo).  
Il nuovo testo di legge (art.17 DPR 633/1972 art. 194 della Direttiva Europea) prevede che in caso di reverse-charge tutti gli obblighi fiscali siano a carico del cliente.  
Di conseguenza, una volta ricevuta la fattura da Amazon.it, dovrà autofatturare in base al meccanismo del reverse-charge. 
In base, infatti, al "reverse -charge" non troverà l'IVA addebitata nella fattura, ma dovrà comunque provvedere a contabilizzare l'IVA a debito e a credito, autonomamente.  
Il meccanismo del reverse-charge consiste, sostanzialmente, in un'inversione contabile, per cui dovrá registrare, applicando l'IVA, la fattura a debito e a credito sui registri IVA.  
In questo modo, se è un soggetto con IVA detraibile, non dovrà versare IVA e la sua contabilità sarà corretta dal punto di vista fiscale.  
La informo che non è necessario che lei si occupi del modello Intrastat, in quanto a prescindere dalla provenienza della merce (disponiamo di molti Centri di distribuzione in tutta Europa), la vendita tra Amazon EU Sarl e il titolare di partita IVA italiana viene sempre considerata come locale.  
Infatti Amazon EU Sarl è una società con sede in Lussemburgo, registrata ai fini IVA in Italia per il tramite di un rappresentante fiscale così come previsto dall'art. 17 DPR 633/1972. 
La partita IVA Italiana di Amazon EU Sarl è IT 05257010966.  
Le confermo quindi che non deve provvedere personalmente alla compilazione dell'Intrastat.  
Rimaniamo a disposizione per qualsiasi quesito o chiarimento volesse rivolgerci.  
L'occasione mi è gradita per augurarle una buona prosecuzione di serata.

----------


## lukeskyworker

> Tu devi indicare il fornitore reale, le P.IVA italiane per te non esistono.    https://affiliate-program.amazon.co....rd_t=501&pf_rd

  direi che la risoluzione n.21/e del 20 febbraio 2015 chiarisce ogni dubbio...

----------


## dott.mamo

> direi che la risoluzione n.21/e del 20 febbraio 2015 chiarisce ogni dubbio...

  Esatto, la fattura con p.iva del rappresentante NON ESISTE per un soggetto passivo iva.

----------


## lukeskyworker

> Esatto, la fattura con p.iva del rappresentante NON ESISTE per un soggetto passivo iva.

  poi un altra cosa che non capisco è, ma se devo fatturare ( quindi emettere a me stesso diciamo) su tutte le prestazioni da non residenti di fatto, poi come farò mai a compilare il quadro BL? trovo che non abbia senso, perchè con le autofatture i dati del fornitore originario non li metto da nessuna parte...non ne vengo fuori

----------


## lukeskyworker

> poi un altra cosa che non capisco è, ma se devo fatturare ( quindi emettere a me stesso diciamo) su tutte le prestazioni da non residenti di fatto, poi come farò mai a compilare il quadro BL? trovo che non abbia senso, perchè con le autofatture i dati del fornitore originario non li metto da nessuna parte...non ne vengo fuori

  autofatturare....scusa...sbagliato a digitare

----------

